# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مباحث و مقالات فراگیر مهندسی نرم افزار >  انبارداری و انبارگردانی

## Asad.Safari

با سلام

اگر کسی از دوستان که قبلا پروژه انبارداری و انبار گردانی نوشته است ,  لطف کند فسمت ها و  بخش های پروژه رو نام ببرد ... البته توجه داشته باشید که منظور من انبارداری در سطح تعریف نام انبار در پروژه حسابداری نیست ,  بلکه فقط یک پروؤه انبارداری و انبار گردانی ....

دومین مطلب هم در مورد قفسه ها یه توضیح مختصری لطف کنید ... آیا ما باید پر بودن قفسه ها را در هنگام تعریف یک کالا چک کنیم ؟؟؟ 


موفق باشید

----------


## مریم کشاورزنژاد

ابتدا باید جداول پایه را تعریف نمود مشخصات کالا و انبار 
بعد برگه های ورودی و خروجی انبار را نیز تعریف کرد
برگه های ورودی شامل برگه خرید برگه رسید برگشت حواله برگشت فروش و اصلاحیه انبار
برگه های خروجی انبار شامل برگه حواله انبار  حواله فروش برگشت رسید برگشت خرید و اصلاحیه انبار
برگه انتقال انبار به انبار نیز لازم است
برگه انبار گردانی در انتهای دوره مالی نیز لازم می باشد
و برگه گزارشات که با توجه به خروجی و ورودی های انبار گرفته می شود البته این توضیحات راجب انبار تعدادی بود که انبار ریالی یکسری عملیات دیگر دارد که باید انجام شود

قفسه کالا یکی از مشخصات کالا که اگر لازم باشد پر می شود و الزامی نیست :اشتباه:

----------


## Asad.Safari

با تشکر از جوابتون...
میشه فرق بین برگه خرید و برگه رسید رو بگید ؟ یا فرق حواله انبار و حواله فروش ؟  

اگر براتون مقدور باشه در مورد اصلاحیه انبار هم یه توضیح بدین...

موفق باشید

----------


## مریم کشاورزنژاد

برگه خرید فقط مخصوص خرید است برگه رسید میتوان یک برگه ورود به انبار باشد که الزاما خرید نیست برگه اصلاحیه ورودی برگه ای است که برای تصحیح کالا از لحاظ تعدادی یا ریالی می باشد
برگه حواله فروش مخصوص فروش است والی برگه حواله انبار یک خروج از انبار است که الزاما بابت فروش نبوده برگه اصلاحیه خروجی برگه ای است که برای تصحیح کالا از لحاظ تعدادی یا ریالی می باشد
در ضمن برای انتقال کالا از انبار به انبار دیگر برگه اصلاحیه خروجی و ورودی زده می شود

----------


## Asad.Safari

خیلی ممنونم ... ولی آیا نمی شود در هنگام انتقال کالا بین انبار ها ,  انباری که کالا میده حواله بزنه و اونی که کالا میگره رسید بزنه ؟ 
و فکر کنم از این برگ اصلاحیه ها در مواقعی استفاده میشه که تعداد و یا مقداری از کالا کم بیاد ؟ مثلا در هنگام شمارش انبار ؟!؟
یه مورد هم اینکه من چون در این سیستم اطلاعات حساب مشتری ندارم و در هنگام خرید و یا فروش باید اون رو بدهکار یا بستانکار بکنم ,  پس به جای برگ خرید از رسید و به جای برگ فروش از حواله استفاده می کنم ,  به نظر  شما این مورد درست می باشد ؟

----------


## abs_jafarzadeh

با سلام 
ابتدا باید نوع فعالیت انبار(عمومی ُتخصصی ُتولیدی ُخدماتی ) ومتراژانبار و location بندی 
ونحوی جیدمان انبار مشخص شود. سپس نحوی ورود و خروج کالا و گروهبندی ها از قبیل 
فاسد شدنی ُشکستنیُ یخچالیُِ دارای تاریخ مصرفُ حساس به نور و حرارت ُآتشزا ومایع 
وجامد حجیم و کم حجم وده ها عامل دیگر ونحوی تردد وجابجایی کالادر انبار مشخص شود
و پس از مطالعه سیستم موسسه میتوان نسبت به تهیه فرمهاوگزارشات وکنترل موجودی 
وانبارگردانی اقدام نمود.

----------


## mohammadi123

> با سلام
> 
> اگر کسی از دوستان که قبلا پروژه انبارداری و انبار گردانی نوشته است ,  لطف کند فسمت ها و  بخش های پروژه رو نام ببرد ... البته توجه داشته باشید که منظور من انبارداری در سطح تعریف نام انبار در پروژه حسابداری نیست ,  بلکه فقط یک پروؤه انبارداری و انبار گردانی ....
> 
> دومین مطلب هم در مورد قفسه ها یه توضیح مختصری لطف کنید ... آیا ما باید پر بودن قفسه ها را در هنگام تعریف یک کالا چک کنیم ؟؟؟ 
> 
> 
> موفق باشید


با سلام 

برای نرم افزار انبارداری که در نظر دارید نرم افزار انبارداری میزان مناسب میباشد برای اطلاعات بیشتر :

http://www.hesabdari-mizan.com/product2.aspx

----------

